# Supersets, what is the point?



## NickB (Jul 8, 2002)

Many here have told me they will not help me reach my goals (fat loss, muscle tone), why would one do them?


----------



## TJohn (Jul 8, 2002)

Supersets are great if you're short on time but most importantly to totally blast the crap out of your muscles !!!! They're an awesome shocking technique (change up)

At your age you probably don't need them cause anything you do will make you grow like a weed.

TJohn


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jul 8, 2002)

they didnt tell u the wouldnt help you reach your goals necesarrily.. they said doing them with light weight is not the best way to do them... super sets are ordinarily done with moderate to heavy weight and they are meant for strength more so than fat loss... really no weight lifting routine is specifically meant for fat loss thats what cardio and diet are for however the use of muscles does promote fat loss because thats what they are using as energy(along with sugar and calories etc..) ... especially if you are just starting out


----------



## LAM (Jul 9, 2002)

super sets do not exercerlate fat loss any more than peforming traditional sets and reps...diet and or the addition of cardio does the majority of that.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 10, 2002)

I agree that supersets are not the best thing for a beginner to do. Maybe start with a training plan similar to the body for life plan. It is a great plan and can help you learn the basics and lose body fat at the same time. Check out the book. I posted a superset routine for you cause you told me someone you know said to do that. I dont really agree, but if thats what you want to do try it out. If you are willing to try something other than the surpersets then try the bfl plan, you can always do supersets once you are done your 12 weeks of bfl.


----------



## JenD (Jul 11, 2002)

I love to do supersets.  I work 2 body parts at a time, and by supersetting the 2, I get in and out of the gym quick.

shoulders/calves; quads/hams; chest/bi's; back/tri's.  Abs on cardio days.

Jen


----------



## ZECH (Jul 11, 2002)

Nick, at your age I think I would definately stick with basic free weight movements that will make you gain size the fastest...

Flat Bench
squats
deadlifts
barbell curls

Switch them up about every 4 to 6 weeks with some dumbells exercises, flyes, ect......]
Then once you have several good years of training behind you, then you can start to try supersets and specialty exercises. You have to get the foundation first!


----------



## Mordred (Jul 11, 2002)

Obviously they can help you save time, as other people have said.  I used to use them for other reasons however.  If you string a bunch of supersets together (or just do your whole workout this way) you can get a whole lot of work done in a short amount of time, with very little rest.  If you aren't slacking your heart should be ready to jump out of your chest by the time you are done.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 11, 2002)

We have to remember that he is young and has just started training. Although supersets are a great workout, they arent for beginners and youngins. My little superstar!


----------

